# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Քննություններ. բանավո՞ր, թե՞ գրավոր

## StrangeLittleGirl

Իմ ուսանողական տարիներին առաջին անգամ բանավոր քննություն հանձնել եմ երրորդ կուրսի վերջին: Ու դրանից հետո բոլորը բանավոր են: Ես վերջերս զգացի, թե այս դեպքում որքան մեծ նշանակություն ունի դասախոսի ամեն ինչը… արտաքին տեսքը, միմիկան, տրամադրությունը և այլն: Եթե վերցնենք հենց այս քննաշրջանը, ապա արդեն երեք բանավոր քննություն եմ հանձնել: Առաջին երկուսն էնպես իդեալական չէի պարապել, բայց շատ հանգիստ տարա, պատասխանում էի այնպիսի հարցերի, որոնց պատասխաններն իրականում չգիտեի, կամ մոռացել էի: Բայց քննող դասախոսները շատ անմիջական մթնոլորտ էին ստեղծել, ժպտալով, կատակելով էին անցկացնում քննությունը: Դրա համար էլ չէի լարվում, հանգիստ էր անցնում: Իսկ մյուս քննությունը, որին պատրաստվել էի շատ ավելի լավ, առարկան համարյա իդեալական գիտեի, ինձ իդեալական տոմս էր ընկել, ահավոր անցավ, որովհետև դասախոսն ինձ նայում էր առանց դեմքի մկանը շարժելու, ինչ ասում էի, այնպիսի արտահայտություն էր ընդունում դեմքը, ասես սխալ էի ասել, և դրանից հետո նրա տված հարցերին չէի կարողանում պատասխանել, չնայած դրանք այնպիսի հարցեր էին, որոնց պատասխանները շատ լավ գիտեի, հիշողություն քրքրելու կամ երևակայությանը զոռ տալու հավես չկար:

Ու ես համոզվեցի, որ գրավոր քննությունից լավ բան չկա: Դու ոչ մեկի դեմքը չես տեսնում, կենտրոնանում ես քո գիտելիքների վրա ու կարողանում հանգիստ հանձնել քննությունդ՝ լինի դա տեստերի, թե պարզապես գրելու ձևով: Իսկ ի՞նչ կարծիք ունեք դուք:

----------


## Guest

Միանշանակ բանավոր քնությունը շատ ավելիին ա քան գրավորը:
Պատասխանելու ընթացքը, ստեղծված մթնոլորտը, ասեմ, որ ավելի շատ կախված է քեզանից, այլ ոչ թե դասախոսից: Զարմանում եմ անգամ, որ սենց տարբեր ա քո մոտ ստացվել: Դեռ դա մի կողմ թողնենք… գրավոր քնության ժամանակ շատ ավելի դժվար ա դրսեվորել քո լրիվ ունակությունները, դժվար ա ապացուցել, որ քեզանից էլ էնկողմ իմացող չկա ու հանգիստ ստանալ քո մաքսիմում գնահատականը: Գրավոր քննության ժամանակ կարա լինի անուշադրոթյան վրիպակ, այինքն ոչ թե կարա լինի, այլ հաճախակի լինում ա:

Մի խոսքով՝ բանավոր քննություն ֆոռեվա:

----------


## Արամ

Ուֆֆֆֆ Վաղն էլ Հայոց պատմի ԲԱՆԱՎՈՐ քնություննա, ԱՐԱ դե ձեզ ով էր ասում ՀԱՅՈՑ ՊԱՏՄ մցնեիք: :Angry2:

----------


## Ուրվական

Բանավոր քննությունն է, որ կարող ենք անվանել քննություն, իսկ գրավորը՝ դա գիտելիքների ստուգման հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չունեցող անիմաստ մի պրոցես է, անտեղի ժամանակի կորուստ:

----------


## Mari

Ես  նախապատվությունը  տալիս  եմ  բանավոր  քննությանը, որովհետև  պատասխանելու  ընթացքում  կարող  ես  ցույց  տալ  քո  գիտելիքները  ամբողջությամբ: օրինակ  բոլորս  էլ  գիտենք  այժմ  գրավոր  քննությունները  համալսարաններում  ուսանողների  մեծ  մասը ինչպես  է  հանձնում  բջջայինի  օգնությամբ :Cool:   /հուսով  եմ, դասախոսները  չեն  կարդա :Smile: /: Արդյունքում  շատ-շատերը, որոնք  տարրական  պատկերացում  իսկ  չունեն  առարկայի  մասին, ստանում  են  բավական  բարձր  գնահատականներ: Իսկ  իրոք  սովորողները, որպես  կանոն, նրանցից  ցածր /համենայն  դեպս  մեր  կուրսում  այդպես  էր/: Բանավորի  ժամանակ  արդեն  ամեն  ինչ  պարզ  է  դառնում: Միայն մի  բան. ես  էլ  եմ  համաձայն,  որ  դասախոսից  շատ  բան  է  կախված: դասախոսներ  կան, որոնք  չեն  մոռացել, որ  մի  ժամանակ  իրենք  էլ  են  ուսանող  եղել, գիտեն՝ ինչ  է  քննությունից  առաջ հուզմունքը,  ու  ստեղծում  են  անմիջական  մթնոլորտ:  Իսկ  դասախոսներ  էլ  կան, որ  մի  հատ  դեմք  են  ընդունում  նստում, որ  ինքընստինքյան  արդեն  ասելիքդ  էլ  ես  մոռանում/նման  դեմքեր  տեսնելիս  միշտ  մտածում  էի, երևի  էս  մարդը  էս  քննությունից  այնքան  փող  չի  «աշխատել», որքան  որ  պլանավորել  էր, ու  դրա  համար  էլ  ահավոր  անտրամադիր  ու  ջղայնացած  է :LOL:  /: Ինչ  եմ  զգացել. սրանք  հիմնականում  էն  դասախոսներն  են, որոնք  վախենում  են   խելացի  ուսանողից: Ի՞նչ  անել.  նստում  ես, ու  առանց  դեմքին  նայելու պատասխանում  տոմսդ: Հարց  է  տալիս, էլի  դեմքին չես  նայում,  ու  վերջ:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Կարծում եմ, կարևոր է, նաև, թե ինչ առարկա ես հանձնում: Օրինակ, եթե մաթեմատիկայի քննություն է և բաղկացած է միայն խնդիրներից, կարծում եմ գրավոր քննությունը ոչնչով չի զիջում: Իսկ կան առարկաներ, որոնք չեմ պատկերացնում թե ինչպես կարելի է գրավոր հանձնել, օրինակ, փիլիսոփայությունը: Հիմնականում բանավոր քննությունը ավելի լայն հնարավորություններ է տալիս ուսանողին գիտելիքները ցուցադրելու, իսկ դասախոսին՝ պատկերացում կազմելու քննվողի (զզվելի բառ է) մասին: Սակայն գրավոր քննությունն ունի ևս մեկ առավելություն բանավորի նկատմամբ՝ կան օբյեկտիվություն ապահովելու ավելի մեծ հնարավորություններ: Հետո գրավորի ժամանակ սովորում ես մտքերդ շարադրել. օրինակ ես դա սովորել եմ անել ոչ այնքան դպրոցական փոխադրությունների և շարադրությունների շնորհիվ, որքան ֆիզիկայի տեսություն պարապելիս 10-րդ դասարանում:

----------


## Mari

> Սակայն գրավոր քննությունն ունի ևս մեկ առավելություն բանավորի նկատմամբ՝ կան օբյեկտիվություն ապահովելու ավելի մեծ հնարավորություններ:


Մի  քանի  անգամ  տեսել  եմ, թե  տարբեր  դասախոսներ  ինչպես  են  ստուգում  միջանկյալ  գրավոր  աշխատանքները /խոսքս  հումանիտար  առարկաների  մասին  է/: Նախ  մի  քանի  տող  կարդում  էին, հետո  հաշվում  գրված  էջերի  քանակը, հետո  ուսանողի  անուն-ազգանունը, հետո  էլ  գրածի  վերջը  ու  դնում  գնահատականը: Սա, իհարկե  որոշ  դասախոսներ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի քանի անգամ տեսել եմ, թե տարբեր դասախոսներ ինչպես են ստուգում միջանկյալ գրավոր աշխատանքները /խոսքս հումանիտար առարկաների մասին է/: Նախ մի քանի տող կարդում էին, հետո հաշվում գրված էջերի քանակը, հետո ուսանողի անուն-ազգանունը, հետո էլ գրածի վերջը ու դնում գնահատականը: Սա, իհարկե որոշ դասախոսներ:


Բայց կարող ես բողոքարկել և հատ-հատ կարդալ տալ: Եթե չանցնի, ավելի վերևներին կարելի է դիմել:
Բանավոր քննության ժամանակ կարող ես ցույց տալ, թե ինչքան շատ բան գիտես, բայց նույն հաջողությամբ դասախոսը կարող է քեզ ապացուցել, որ դու ոչինչ չգիտես: Իմ վերջին քննությունը դրա վառ օրինակն էր: Ես ամեն կերպ ցույց էի տալիս, որ գիտելիքներս սոսկ անգիր արած բառեր չեն, ես մտածելով եմ պատասխանում հարցերին: Իսկ նա սկսեց այնպիսի հարցեր տալ, որ ոչ թե դասախոսին, այլ կոնկրետ տվյալ նեղ մասնագետին է պետք իմանալ: Ես չէի կարող այդ հարցերին պատասխանել, որովհետև նախ դրանք տրամաբանությունից դուրս էին, պետք էր պարզապես իմանալ, իսկ հետո իմ ձեռքի տակ եղած գրականության մեջ դրանց մասին ոչինչ չկար:

Ի դեպ, բերածս օրինակներից և ոչ մի դեպքում ես իմ իրական գիտելիքները ցույց չտվեցի: Մի դեպքում ավելի քիչ գիտեի, բայց շատ երևաց, իսկ մյուս դեպքում ավելի շատ գիտեի, բայց անհամեմատ քիչ երևաց:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ես ինքս միշտ նախընտրել եմ գրավոր քննությունը, ասեմ, թե ինչու։ 
Իմ կյանքի փորձը ցույց է տվել, որ բանավոր քննության ժամանակ ես չեմ կարողանում լիարժեք արտահայտել իմ գիտելիքները. բանավոր քննություններից, որպես կանոն, մի գնահատական ցածր էի ստանում, որովհետև ամաչկոտության և ցածր ու անվստահ խոսելու պատճառով միշտ ավելի վատ իմացողի տպավորությունէի թողնում...  :Sad:   :Blush:  Գրավորները մշտապես ինձնից արտագրող ուսանողները բանավոր քննությունների ժամանակ միայն «լեզվին տալու» հաշվին միշտ ինձնից բարձր էին ստանում՝ առանց գիտելիք ունենալու։ Իրենցից գոհ ճտպտում էին, վստահ-վստահ կրկնում կամ պարզապես հաստատում դասախոսի այդ պահին ասածները, և լավ տպավորությունն ապահովված էր։  :Angry2:  Համաձայն եմ, որ նմանատիպ հնարներն ավելի շատ հումանիտար մասնագիտությունների դեպքում են գործում, և բնական է, որ ճշգրիտ գիտությունների դեպքում պատկերը չի կարող նույնը լինել։ Բայց կոնկրետ իմ դեպքում կարող եմ հաստատ ասել, որ գրավոր անցկացված այն քննությունից լրիվ իմ ուժերով (առանց արտագրելու) 5 էի ստանում, բայց նույն քննությունից բանավորի դեպքում կարող էի նույնիսկ 3 ստանալ։ Եվ ընդհանրապես եթե քննությանը հուզվում ես, բանավորի դեպքում նույնիսկ առարկան շատ լավ իմանալով՝ կարող ես քննությունը տապալել... Իսկ գրավորի դեպքում հուզմունքի ազդեցությունը չի կարելի համեմատել բանավորի հետ։ 
Դե, ես միայն ուսանողի մասը նշեցի, իսկ դասախոսի տրամադրվածության՝ որպես սուբյեկտիվ գործոնի մասին արդեն ահագին խոսվել է։



> գրավոր քնության ժամանակ շատ ավելի դժվար ա դրսեվորել քո լրիվ ունակությունները, դժվար ա ապացուցել, որ քեզանից էլ էնկողմ իմացող չկա ու հանգիստ ստանալ քո մաքսիմում գնահատականը:


Ճիշտ է, նույնիսկ էն դեպքերում, երբ գիտելիքներդ զրո են, խելքիդ պաշարն էլ միայն տպավորություն թողնելուն է հերիքում, հենց մենակ ճարպկության շնորհիվ կարող ես դասախոսին համոզել, որ քեզնից էն կողմ աշխարհ չկա։  :Bad:  Շատ օբյեկտիվ քննություն է ստացվում, խոսք չկա։ 



> Գրավոր քննության ժամանակ կարա լինի անուշադրոթյան վրիպակ, այինքն ոչ թե կարա լինի, այլ հաճախակի լինում ա:


Վրիպակը, ինչպես Բյուրն ասեց, կարելի է պարզել ու շտկել տալ։ Իսկ դասախոսների տրամադրության «վրիպակները», ցավոք, ոչ մի կերպ չես ապացուցի։ 

Ընդհանրապես կարծում եմ, որ չի կարելի միանշանակ ասել, թե որ մեկն է ավելի ճիշտ՝ գրավորը թե բանավորը, որովհետև դա կախված է և՛ տվյալ առարկայի բնույթից, և դասախոսից, և ուսանողից ու երևի էլի որոշ բաներից։

----------


## Adriano_Celentano

Ֆիզիկայի քննությունը սիրում եմ բանավոր, իսկ մաթեմը՝ գրավոր: Ուրիշ քննություն էլ չեմ սիրում  :LOL:

----------


## Ֆելո

եթե ոչ մի բան չգիտես, իհարկե ավելի լավա գրավոր գրել, որովհետև արտագրելու հնարավորություն ունես. իսկ քանի որ ես համարյա միշտ համարյա բան չգիտեմ, դրա համար նախընտրում եմ գրավոր գրել :Wink:

----------


## Guest

> Ճիշտ է, նույնիսկ էն դեպքերում, երբ գիտելիքներդ զրո են, խելքիդ պաշարն էլ միայն տպավորություն թողնելուն է հերիքում, հենց մենակ ճարպկության շնորհիվ կարող ես դասախոսին համոզել, որ քեզնից էն կողմ աշխարհ չկա։  Շատ օբյեկտիվ քննություն է ստացվում, խոսք չկա։


 :LOL:  հոմ չասիր… Լռիվ հակառակի մասին ես ասում: Ես ասում եմ, որ եթե խելացի ես իրոք, ապա շատ դժվար ա այդ ցույց տալ և դասախոսին շատ դժվար ա դա հասկանալ գրավոր քննության ժամանակ:

Կարծում եմ նաև, որ այն մարդիկ, ովքեր ավելի տեխնիկական են միշտ կնախնտրեն բանավոր, իսկ այն մարդիկ, ում միտքը հումանիտար է կնախնտրեն գրավոր քննություն:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հայկ ջան, ճիշտ հակառակը կասեի: Օրինակ, բանավոր քննության ժամանակ երբ դասախոսը հարցնում է այսինչն ինչպես է, դու պատասխանում ես՝ ավելացնելով «որովհետև», բայց քեզ ընդհատում է, չի թողնում, որ շարունակես, հիմնավորես պատասխանդ: Իսկ գրավորի ժամանակ այդ ամենը գրում ես, որովհետևն էլ հետը, ու շատ ավելի լավ է երևում քո խելքը:
Ու իմ քննությունը, որը տեղի է ունենալու երկու օր անց: Գիտե՞ս, միայն մի տարբերակ կա բարձր ստանալու. իմանալ ամեն ինչ, բացարձակապես ամեն ինչ: Ու հերիք չէ, էդ ամեն ինչը գիտես, դեռ մի բան էլ պետք է կարողանաս տրամաբանել: Իսկ դա, ցավոք, քչերին է հաջողվում  :Sad:  Մարդիկ կամ տրամաբանում են, կա՛մ իմանում են ամեն ինչ:

----------


## Mari

> Բայց կարող ես բողոքարկել և հատ-հատ կարդալ տալ: Եթե չանցնի, ավելի վերևներին կարելի է դիմել:
> Բանավոր քննության ժամանակ կարող ես ցույց տալ, թե ինչքան շատ բան գիտես, բայց նույն հաջողությամբ դասախոսը կարող է քեզ ապացուցել, որ դու ոչինչ չգիտես: Իմ վերջին քննությունը դրա վառ օրինակն էր: Ես ամեն կերպ ցույց էի տալիս, որ գիտելիքներս սոսկ անգիր արած բառեր չեն, ես մտածելով եմ պատասխանում հարցերին: Իսկ նա սկսեց այնպիսի հարցեր տալ, որ ոչ թե դասախոսին, այլ կոնկրետ տվյալ նեղ մասնագետին է պետք իմանալ: Ես չէի կարող այդ հարցերին պատասխանել, որովհետև նախ դրանք տրամաբանությունից դուրս էին, պետք էր պարզապես իմանալ, իսկ հետո իմ ձեռքի տակ եղած գրականության մեջ դրանց մասին ոչինչ չկար:
> 
> Ի դեպ, բերածս օրինակներից և ոչ մի դեպքում ես իմ իրական գիտելիքները ցույց չտվեցի: Մի դեպքում ավելի քիչ գիտեի, բայց շատ երևաց, իսկ մյուս դեպքում ավելի շատ գիտեի, բայց անհամեմատ քիչ երևաց:


Գրավոր կարդալ  տալը  նույնպես  չի  օգնում: Մեկ  է  դասախոսի  մտքին  եթե  տեղ  չկա, հաստատ  չի  ավելացնի  գնահատականդ: Համամիտ  եմ, որ  բանավորի  ժամանակ  էլ  ամեն  ինչ  դասախոսի  տրամադրվածությունից  է  կախված: Ուղղակի  մի  բան  եմ  զգացել, որ  պրովոկացիոն  հարցերը  դասախոսները  տալիս  են  հիմնականում  նրանց, ովքեր  իր  վրա  շատ  խելացի  անձի  տպավորություն  են  թողել, ու  ուզում  են  ասել, տես, ես  քեզնից  շատ  բան  գիտեմ /ես  հարցին  միշտ  այդ  տեսանկյունից  եմ  նայում/: Տվյալ  դասախոսների  դասը  կարելի  է  բաժանել  երկու  կատեգորիայի՝
1. երիտասարդ  դասախոսներ, որոնք  փորձում  են  ինքնահաստատվել
2. տարեց  դասախոսներ, որոնք  ուզում  են  ասել, չէ, աղջիկ/տղա  ջան, իմ  հիշողությունը  դեռ  ինձ չի  դավաճանել

----------


## Արշակ

Եթե քննողը վատ է տրամադրված ու ուզում է ցածր դնել, ապա նախընտրում եմ գրավոր քննությունը, քանի որ հետո փաստեր կուենամ, եթե ավելի ցածր դնեն, քան արժանի եմ:
Բայց եթե վատ տրամադրվածություն չկա, ապա նախընտրում եմ բանավոր քննությունը, քանի որ այդ դեպքում մարդկային գործոնը ավելի մեծ է, իսկ ես ինձնից տարիքով մեծերի հետ հեշտ եմ լեզու գտնում: Ընդհանրապես նախընտրում եմ մարդկանց հետ բանավոր շփվել, քանի որ այդ դեպքում ամեն մի բառն ասելիս տեսնում ես, թե զրուցակիցդ ինչպես ընկալեց այն՝ հասկացա՞վ ասածդ, համաձա՞յն է ասածիդ հետ, թե պետք է ավելի լավ ու մանրամասն բացատրես ու հիմնավորես ասելիքդ:
Իսկ գրավոր քննության դեպքում տենց չես կարող ու ստիպված ես շատ մանրամասն գրել, իսկ դա տհաճ է: Ընդհանրապես, սարսափելի չեմ սիրում գրելու պրոցեսը, բացի դրանից գրավոր խոսքս վատ է զարգացած ու դժվարանում եմ մտքերս գրավոր արագ ու հստակ արտահայտել։ Ամեն մի նախադասությունը մի ժամ ձևակերպում եմ։ Չնայած բանավորս էլ էդ առումով առանձնապես բանի պետք չի։
Օրինակ էս գրառումս մի ժամ քաշեց։ :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ընդհանրապես նախընտրում եմ մարդկանց հետ բանավոր շփվել, քանի որ այդ դեպքում ամեն մի բառն ասելիս տեսնում ես, թե զրուցակիցդ ինչպես ընկալեց այն՝ հասկացա՞վ ասածդ, համաձա՞յն է ասածիդ հետ, թե պետք է ավելի լավ ու մանրամասն բացատրես ու հիմնավորես ասելիքդ:


Հա՛, եթե դասախոսը քեզ նայում է, կարող ես նրա դեմքի արտահայտությունից զգալ. ընկալե՞ց, թե՞ ոչ, ճի՞շտ ես ասում, թե՞ ոչ: Իսկ երբ չի՞ նայում… այդ դեպքում ի՞նչ կարող ես անել: Չես հասկանում. լսու՞մ է, թե՞ ոչ: Ու խառնվում ես իրար, ալարում ես խոսել:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ուսումնական տարիներիս ոչ մի անգամ քննության ժամանակ բարդության առաջ չեմ կանգնել: Գերադասում եմ բանավոր քննությունը, որն ավելի էֆֆեկտիվ է գիտելիքների գնահատման տեսանկյունից: Սակայն այս դեպքում կա մի բարդություն, պետք է մտածել նոր խոսել: Այլապես հետո յուրաքանչյուր սխալ ասած բառը (եթե չունես "խոսքի տակից դուրս գալու" հմտություն) շուռ կգա քո դեմ ու վատ կանդրադառնա արդյունքի վրա…

----------

